# Gpu sensors not working/ Displaying everything at 0



## Morten (Mar 12, 2018)

My Gpu-z sensors aren't displaying correctly, MSI Afterburner and Trixx doesn't either show them correctly and I can't change fan speeds etc. I have no idea what's wrong can somebody help?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 12, 2018)

Have you tried uninstalling and then reinstalling the driver? I’d that fails, uninstall and go back to the previous drivers.

These are the first two steps to take, if nothing else has changed in your system.  As late as earlier this year I would have AMD drivers suddenly drop out.


----------



## Tallencor (Mar 12, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Have you tried uninstalling and then reinstalling the driver? I’d that fails, uninstall and go back to the previous drivers.
> 
> These are the first two steps to take, if nothing else has changed in your system.  As late as earlier this year I would have AMD drivers suddenly drop out.


Exactly this. Try Ddu as well.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2018)

It seems GPU-Z can not communicate with the AMD driver, which might not be installed properly. Or did you update drivers and not reboot yet?


----------



## Morten (Mar 12, 2018)

I have used DDU and reinstalled the drivers but it still doesn't work, I really need to controll the fans because I don't trust them to cool the Gpu since I've seen it rise to very high temperatures.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 12, 2018)

Did it work with the previous driver?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2018)

Morten said:


> I have used DDU and reinstalled the drivers but it still doesn't work, I really need to controll the fans because I don't trust them to cool the Gpu since I've seen it rise to very high temperatures.


GpuZ wont control fans. Afterburner will. Unless wizard added that function


----------



## Morten (Mar 12, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Did it work with the previous driver?


Yes, it worked with the same driver actually, I recently reset my computer. It seems like Gpu-Z and Afterburner don't display a driver version...



jboydgolfer said:


> GpuZ wont control fans. Afterburner will. Unless wizard added that function


Yes, I know. I can't control the fans in Afterburner.

I'm going to download a new windows 10 update and see if that'll work. Worth a try...


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2018)

Morten said:


> I'm going to download a new windows 10 update and see if that'll work. Worth a try...



why u no page attention to others advises? instead wasting time doing what ever you like to when asking for help?

1. use this link,  official amd drivers page, look the latest version, dowload it, while is downloading the new one unistall all you have installed incluided GPUz from TPU, 

2. install fresh new drivers, reeboot computer, also check values with AFTERBURNER in that link, just click it, then try to see values, fan curve and also frequencies...if desire re-install GPUz and check values... but follow step one, download again lateste driver and unistall the one you have... this is a must, 

please at least be polite and try to answer people involved here willing to help youu ....


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2018)

peche said:


> re-install GPUz


Reinstalling GPU-Z does nothing for any issues btw, installed vs not installed vs reinstalled is 100% identical, guaranteed.


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Reinstalling GPU-Z does nothing for any issues btw, installed vs not installed vs reinstalled is 100% identical, guaranteed.


wasnt working for my radeon R9 370, did the same recipe posted before, now is working

 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Morten (Mar 12, 2018)

peche said:


> why u no page attention to others advises? instead wasting time doing what ever you like to when asking for help?
> 
> 1. use this link,  official amd drivers page, look the latest version, dowload it, while is downloading the new one unistall all you have installed incluided GPUz from TPU,
> 
> ...


Right, Sorry if I acted rude, not really used with forums. 
Anyways I followed your advice step by step but it still doesn't work, the issue remains, the weird thing is that the correct information comes up in hwinfo64. I'm thinking it might be a hardware issue since I've followed everyones advice but nothing seems to work so it might not be drivers or anything software related. And thanks for the advice 



W1zzard said:


> It seems GPU-Z can not communicate with the AMD driver, which might not be installed properly. Or did you update drivers and not reboot yet?


I did update drivers and reboot, Gpu-z and Afterburner still display incorrect information. Hwinfo64 displays correct information though, I have no clue how which is the problem. Thanks for the information and advice though


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2018)

Morten said:


> I did update drivers and reboot, Gpu-z and Afterburner still display incorrect information.


Please submit a validation using GPU-Z (no need to enter any details, just post the validation ID here)


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 12, 2018)

Probably a fan failing or TIM needs replaced... It is an R9 200 series... It would be time to think about replacing TIM if you haven't already.

Did you flash the BIOS?


----------



## Morten (Mar 12, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Please submit a validation using GPU-Z (no need to enter any details, just post the validation ID here)


https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/u62sr There you go, I won't be able to respond for some hours so please take your time, the computer still works atleast 



jmcslob said:


> Probably a fan failing or TIM needs replaced... It is an R9 200 series... It would be time to think about replacing TIM if you haven't already.
> 
> Did you flash the BIOS?


I'll definitely look into the thermal paste, never thought of that. And yes, my bios is updated so that shouldn't be a problem. Thank you.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2018)

The log shows that GPU-Z could not talk to the AMD driver, for whatever reason.

Do you have time tomorrow for a debug session through Skype (text-chat only) ? I'm in Europe too, so should be np with timezones. On Skype I'm w2zzard or try this link https://join.skype.com/invite/iqU7Y07nL7sL


----------



## peche (Mar 12, 2018)

Morten said:


> I'll definitely look into the thermal paste,


be sure to have thermalpaste arround, if you take the card apart just o check will be necesary to replace, 



Morten said:


> Right, Sorry if I acted rude, not really used with forums.
> Anyways I followed your advice step by step but it still doesn't work, the issue remains, the weird thing is that the correct information comes up in hwinfo64. I'm thinking it might be a hardware issue since I've followed everyones advice but nothing seems to work so it might not be drivers or anything software related. And thanks for the advice


no worries, plase post a screenshot of HWinfo, to see the diferences...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 12, 2018)

Morten said:


> Right, Sorry if I acted rude, not really used with forums.


No problem, don’t worry about it. And welcome to TPU!


----------

